# Jamo Sub 550



## Guest (May 9, 2007)

Does anyone know its max continuous output @ 30Hz? I want to know if it's better compared to Klipsch's Synergy Sub 12 or Sub 10. :bigsmile:


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I have the Jamo X8 sub, and I can tell you they are not very good subs... At your place I would go for the Synergy 12.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2007)

Thanks!:bigsmile:


----------

